# Prescription Fee



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

New rules apparently.

If you go to a pharmacy with a Doctor's prescription you will be charged a prescription fee of €1.18.

If you just ask for the items on the prescription no fee is payable.

I was told this at a pharmacy today AFTER paying when I was caught for the fee.

Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Pete- just catching up on recent posts. 
So, a bit like the UK where you can get some drugs prescribed by a Doctor cheaper over the counter than the prescription charge? Or are you saying you can ask for ALL drugs over the counter in Cyprus?
She who must be obeyed has found that if you have multiple months supplies on a prescription you will be charged the fee EVERY time you ask for drugs against the prescription-so if you have to pay the charge, get all the drugs in 1 go


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Pete- just catching up on recent posts.
> So, a bit like the UK where you can get some drugs prescribed by a Doctor cheaper over the counter than the prescription charge? Or are you saying you can ask for ALL drugs over the counter in Cyprus?
> She who must be obeyed has found that if you have multiple months supplies on a prescription you will be charged the fee EVERY time you ask for drugs against the prescription-so if you have to pay the charge, get all the drugs in 1 go


Health service drugs must come from the hospital or doctor's surgery dispensaries. Anything bought from a pharmacy will be at full charge as per the government issued price list. If you take a doctor's prescription to a pharmacy you will be charged the prescription fee regardless of how many items, it is a dispensing surcharge for the whole transaction at the time. You can buy the majority of drugs over the counter at most pharmacies without a prescription. The key to this is to ask for the drug by name rather than asking the pharmacist for something to help with a condition.

Pete


----------

